
Show HN: Weekly Robotics – curated list of robotics related resources - msadowski
http://weeklyrobotics.com/
======
msadowski
Hi HN!

Couple of months ago I was reaching out to you (from a throwaway account) for
advice on avoiding burnout and deciding whether or not I should work for
myself.

Thanks to you last week I came up with this idea that I'm planning to keep on
going - a curated list of robotics links that's updated weekly.

My goal is to handpick a combination of latest news in robotics combined with
other useful resources ( for example articles, books, open source projects).

I would greatly appreciate any feedback you guys might offer!

Thanks in advance! Mat

~~~
brudgers
Are you considering adding editorial content that ties the articles together
and explains why each is important?

~~~
msadowski
I didn't consider it. With the first issue I think it would be very difficult
to write an article that ties everything together as the topics are so
different.

I chose this approach because then everyone can hopefully find something for
themselves. Do you think a single long article focusing on some concept would
be better?

~~~
brudgers
Whether or not it is better depends on "better for what?" It's probably more
work for you and maybe not what you want to do... a critical issue in terms of
your sustainable effort. It's a _different not necessarily better_ creative
exercise. It's a place where the project might or might not go as it evolves.

